# cat been spayed and now being sick



## abigaily (Dec 2, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a small cat that is about a year old and on monday we had her to the local vet and had her spayed, since then she has been sick when she had eaten, it comes back up almost straight away. We took her to the vet wednesday night and he gave her an antibiotic jab (to be on the safe side) and an anti sickness jab but said it must have been a reaction to the anasthetic and to give her bland food for a couple of days. I have been giving her chucken and tuna ect with no probs but I tried with just a little of her usual food tonight and yet again its come back up. I gave her some fish and that too came back up. Ill be taking her to the vets monday morning first thing.
Has anyone experianced this? Angel is my first cat and she is a tiny thin little thing and im worried as she hasnt got enough fat on her to loose bless her. She seems well in her self and hungry for food ect. 
Thanks for reading
xxxx


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

When she is sick, what doe it smell like?
If it smells like poo get her straight to the vet.
If it doesn't have much of a smell to it at all, this is very common. Can you see any whole biscuits in it? It's just undigested food and cats will yack up happily without feeling ill as we would and given a chance will often return and eat it later. Not pleasant, and not what you want from your tiny thin kitty, but it doesn't mean she's poorly.
What is her "normal" food? Do you free-feed, or feed her biscuits mixed with wet food?
If so, cut that out, and give her biscuits on their own with water for one meal, and then feed the meat as a separate meal. Bet she'll stop yacking it up xx


----------



## Simba9952 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi. I've had a very similar experience with my cat Simba. Once she was spayed she started being sick up to four times a week!!! I spent over a year talking with the vet and keeping diaries of what cat food she was fed, what times she was sick etc. 
It turns out it's down to hairballs. She'd bring food or bile up and it didn't seem to matter what food she had or how often she was fed. Also, being sick didn't affect her at all, she'd play or eat straight away. 
Simba is a British Short-hair with a thick coat of fur and cleans alot, however when she was sick, half the time you couldn't see any fur.
Now when she's fed I crush up hairball treats and sprinkle it over her food or give her anti hairball paste, also on her food.
I'm not saying your cat has the same issue, but if your stumped and don't know what to do then trying this may be an option. Simba is still sick from time to time and I am still very new to this anti hairball treatment thing, but fingers crossed she'll be ok.
Hope this helps


----------



## abigaily (Dec 2, 2008)

Thabnks everyone,
Shes not been eating as much as normal, i think shes got bored of the fresh chicken ,
Anyway i did give her a little of her usual meat (felix in jelly) and some of her usual biscuits but only a little and she managed to keep it down. Im going to just try with the same again later and see how she gets on. My husband did say they was a furball in her last sick so im hoping it could have been that. Again she doesnt seem ill in herself so im hoping its passed what ever it was, fingers crossed.
On an up note weve put the christmas tree up and shes darting up and down it like a steam train , dont know why i spend hours trimming it to look nice, it doesnt last 2 mins :mad2: xxx


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool glad she's alright  It's worth combing regularly to keep furballs down x Do try not mixing biscuits and wet food, it's not great for their digestion x also might be better to try her on slightly better food than felix for a while, felix is generally accepted to be pretty much gak... 
Good luck with the xmas tree lol - we have cats now for the first time in about 6-7 years and I'm dreading doing the decorations


----------



## abigaily (Dec 2, 2008)

ooh gosh i never realised, whats the best food to give, im a complete novice x


----------



## venusspirit (Apr 16, 2009)

I just came on here to ask this question! My cat was spayed on Tuesday and she has been sick nearly every day since. She has brought up some hair just once and I thought that was it, but shes been sick again this evening. Shes very active and playful and doesnt seem ill. I just wonder if shes been licking more, she is a persian and has long hair. I took her food off her this evening and am just letting her have water and some hairball paste (which she doesnt like very much). Help or advise would be greatly received! And how do I keep hairballs down? I do groom her regularly - most days in fact.

Thanks


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

I always think the first thing to check is that you're not mixing food types or brands - a few sprinkled biccies on the tinned food can play havoc with their digestion and though cats don't mind barfing down the back of your sofa til the cows come home, it isn't a very pleasant habit... I think it's like mixing steak and cake. Keep it to separate meals 

It does seem as if a lot of cats start rejecting their usual diet after neutering. I'm guessing this is to do with their hormone levels changing. I know my ability to eat gak dropped during pregnancy and after having a baby, all of a sudden stuff I'd eaten fine before gave me spots, bloated me or made me feel sick - I know it's not the same but it's the only thing I can compare it to!



abigaily said:


> ooh gosh i never realised, whats the best food to give, im a complete novice x


A lot of ppl recommend bozita and applaws as the best due to their high meat content, I haven't bought either personally yet myself thought they look great and I'm sure I will - but there are a few decent quality wet foods that should be easily available from the same places as you'd buy the felix - Hi-life (available in most supermarkets and pet food shops) Sainsbury's Encore (apparently the same as Applaws) and Feline Fayre (I know you can get that from Asda or Morrisons, poss elsewhere) are all very good. The main difference is the real meat/fish content which in the superior brands is between 55% - 90% - whereas in felix and whiskas there is around 4% (!) and it's made up of "meat and animal derivatives" - by-products - rather than real meat and the protein content is upped with vegetable protein.

As for dry food at the moment I'm feeding Burns cat food which the kits love - it's not incredibly cheap at £7.50 - £8.50 for 2kg from the pet shop, but with quality foods you'll find you don't have to feed as much as with the cheaper foods so it works out a similar price.

The problem is that as with everything else we are constantly bombarded with advertising, drawn in with swanky packaging, confused by technical jargon, overwhelmed by choice, swayed by high prices thinking that price=quality- it gets very hard to choose the best food for your pets - and shopping around wildly and trying samples can upset kitty's tum even more! Best thing is to do your research online before hitting the shops or going to the online store so you know what you're looking for

You'll no doubt start peering at the labels now with an eagle eye - things you want to see in your cat food are a high meat/fish content and a high protein level (don't worry about "moisture" levels in wet food) - among the things you don't really want to see are "derivatives", wheat, corn gluten.

It's also great to give your cat raw meat (mince is perfect, you can also buy cat's meat from the butcher; meaty bones (free from the butcher) or chicken wings. Complete raw diets need careful planning though as you need to make sure that the diet has exactly the right nutritional balance so definitely research in depth before trying to go totally raw but I give my kittens and dog raw meat or meaty bones at twice a week if I can and they love it 

As for hairballs - well I'm not the best person to ask as our kits (knock wood) haven't had any problems with hairballs and seem to pass the odd small clump of hairs quite happily, but if you've read some of my posts you may know that these are skanking thieves who will at any given oppurtunity steal, amongst other things, oil out of the (cold) chip pan or butter - both of which are actually old home remedies for hairballs. Cats love a bit of butter as well so it's hardly a chore to give them say half a teasoon every now and then 
My mum has lots of cats and I grew up with a houseful - I can well remember how revolting they are. She used to mix in a bit of oil and sometimes bran to their food for hairballs.

Aside from that there are a fair few "hairball prevention" foods on the market - I would expect these to have a high oil and fibre content which should get things moving. Of course buying hairball prevention food is littered with the same pitfalls as with normal food - so check out the brand nutrition info first!

If there's anything else you need to know about cat food as after all I'm just one person who's learning through trail, error and talking to other pet owners same as you, it's worth searching this forum for previous threads about cat food, there's a whole wealth of information on here and I'm only just touching the surface! (though I just realised I have written a novel lol) Hope it helps x


----------



## abigaily (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks so so much for your advice. I honestly wasnt aware of the content of meat in felix and thought that it was a decent brand as apposed to the cheap supermarket alternatives, i sure will be looking out for the others and getting them now. Ive never considered raw meat for angel and didnt even think she could, thsat sure does open up a few possabilities, we use mince a lot and will happily pop a bit in her dish to munch on. 
Shes actually eating quite well at the moment although her spayed scare/would which is now a week old was oosing a little earlier, just probabilly the stitches getting a little tight now but im going to keep an eye on her. I am going to also get her insured just incase any future probs arise at a later date, better to be safe than sorry.
Once again thanks so much for your advice :thumbup1: xx


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Aw glad to help, hope your kitkat has stopped the upchucking and I'm sure she'll enjoy a bit of yummy mince  remember raw bones are great too and free from your local butcher (my furry fam have demolished a lamb's ribcage yesterday and today, nom nom ) xx


----------



## lovecatsforever (Jan 16, 2013)

this is happening to my kitten (age 6 1/2 months) - she had her op 7days ago - day after op being sick after each tiny meal - 2 days after op had post op check -was given anti sickness injection. ok for rest of that day and next day. 4 days after op -sick again -anti sickness injection and told if no change within a few days will need tests done - well its now 7days post op she was sick this morning and barely eaten since then. we are so worried and scared. tests and maybe an xray being done tomorrow -8days post op


----------

